# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Multi Purpose Offshore Vessels

## Dimitris Mentakis

P1070599.jpgP1070607.jpgP1070626.jpgΣήμερα μετα απο 5 εβδομάδες παραμονής του στην Μεγάλη Δεξαμενή του Βασιλειάδη λογο απεργείς τελικά αποδεξαμενίστικε το RED SEA FOS . Είναι εφοδιαστικό - Ρυμουλκό . Στην καρίνα του χωράει 6000 τόνους Πετρέλαιο για εφοδιασμό τρίτων , 7000 πόσιμου νερού ( επιφυλλάσομαι λίγο για το ακριβές απο τα νούμερα ) καθώς και έχει και την δυνατότητα να μεταφέρει στο Ντεκ του ενα μεγάλο Κοντέϊνερ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χρειαστεί . Το πλοίο θα παραμείνει στην ράδα μέχρι την Δευτέρα όπου θα πραγματοποιήσει επιθεώρηση κλάσης και μετα θα αναχωρήσει για την Μαύρη Θάλασσα όπου και δραστηριοποιέιται . To πλοίο είχε ξαναεπισκευθεί την χώρα μας το 2014 .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O τίτλος του thread θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί σε supply tugs αφού αυτά τα σκάφη είναι κ Ρ/Κ όπως το αναφερόμενο RED SEA FOS.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Borg, ένα multi purpose vessel που θα ταξιδέυει στους πάγους
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/borg...-stous-pagous/ .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα _DIAVLOS PRIDE_ (1980 - IMO 7914470) και _DIAVLOS FORCE_ (1983 - IMO 8214023) της εταιρείας Diavlos Salvage & Towage (Αφοι Φουρναράκη) σε σημερινή φωτό, πλαγιοδετημένα στην προβλήτα του ναυπηγείου ΜΕΓΑΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0050.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Προερχόμενο από την Τεργέστη*,* κατέπλευσε σήμερα το πρωί στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας το _TOISA PEGASUS_ (IMO 9392509), και σύμφωνα με το AIS έδεσε και αυτό στην ντάνα των παροπλισμένων τα τελευταία χρόνια ομόσταυλων του "TOISA".

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε στο Aliaga πλέον το _MED FOS_ (1977 - IMO 7617797) αλλά και το _RED SEA FOS_ (1982 - IMO 8102529) που έφτασε εκεί αυτοδύναμο, σε μόλις χθεσινές φωτό.


Aκόμα μία φωτό (παλαιότερη) από το Aliaga, αυτήν την φορά με τα _ARABIAN SEA FOS_ (1981 - IMO 8022925) και _CARIBBEAN FOS_ (1982 - IMO 8130930) _προσαραγμένα τον Απρίλιο 2017_. Πιό πριν είχαν βρεθεί μαζί παροπλισμένα για αρκετά μεγάλο διάστημα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, ενώ το _ARABIAN SEA FOS_ ήταν παλαιότερα και πάλι παροπλισμένο για μεγάλο διάστημα στη Βλύχα Ελευσίνας όπου το είχα φωτογραφήσει τον _Δεκέμβριο 2011_.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΑΙΓΙΣ I_ (1974 - IMO 7392957) τον τελευταίο καιρό βρίσκεται πλαγιοδετημένο στο κουφάρι του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ ΙΙΙ στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα.

IMG_0176.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 27/04/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βλέπω από το marinetraffic στο Πέραμα, πλαγιοδετημένο στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ, το εφοδιαστικό - ρυμουλκό (Offshore Supply Ship) με το ελληνικό όνομα _AFTHONIA V_ (IMO 7402465) υπό Παναμαική σημαία.

Πρόκειται για το πρώην BLACK DIAMOND, SMIT LLOYD 112, RIVERTON, κατασκευασμένο το _1975_ στην Ολλανδία (Gross tonnage : 1,293 tons - Length : 65 m - Beam : 14 m).

Κατέπλευσε στα μέρη μας πριν λίγες ημέρες, στις 11 Ιουλίου, προερχόμενο από την Μασσαλία. Λογικά, αποτελεί καινούργια εγχώρια αγορά μιας και σύμφωνα με το equasis.org μετονομάστηκε σε _AFTHONIA V_ την 1η Ιουνίου 2018, και ανήκει από τα τέλη περίπου του Μαίου στην εταιρεία SEA FLEURS (SSH MARITIME MANAGEMENT LTD) με έδρα στην Βουλιαγμένη.

Φωτογραφίες του _εδώ_.

----------


## npapad

> Βλέπω από το marinetraffic στο Πέραμα, πλαγιοδετημένο στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ, το εφοδιαστικό - ρυμουλκό (Offshore Supply Ship) με το ελληνικό όνομα _AFTHONIA V_ (IMO 7402465) υπό Παναμαική σημαία.
> 
> Πρόκειται για το πρώην BLACK DIAMOND, SMIT LLOYD 112, RIVERTON, κατασκευασμένο το _1975_ στην Ολλανδία (Gross tonnage : 1,293 tons - Length : 65 m - Beam : 14 m).
> 
> Κατέπλευσε στα μέρη μας πριν λίγες ημέρες, στις 11 Ιουλίου, προερχόμενο από την Μασσαλία. Λογικά, αποτελεί καινούργια εγχώρια αγορά μιας και σύμφωνα με το equasis.org μετονομάστηκε σε _AFTHONIA V_ την 1η Ιουνίου 2018, και ανήκει από τα τέλη περίπου του Μαίου στην εταιρεία SEA FLEURS (SSH MARITIME MANAGEMENT LTD) με έδρα στην Βουλιαγμένη.
> 
> Φωτογραφίες του _εδώ_.


Το πλοίο κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον στο εξωτερικό (tugtalk) μια και είχε μια περίεργη ιστορία. Τελευταία είχε μετατραπεί σε night club για δημοφιλείς τουριστικούς προορισμούς... Δείτε εδώ στα Αγγλικά κάποια στοιχεία από τον David Asprey που ανέβηκαν στο tugtalk.

*AFTHONIA V
*                New owner reported as Sea Fleurs Ltd, Tortola, British Virgin Islands
Manager SSH Maritime Managment Ltd, Vouliagmeni
Specialists in super-yacht management: http://www.sshmaritime.com/

BLACK DIAMOND ex-RIVERTON ex-SMIT-LLOYD 112
Has a had a recently chequered history
Purchased on 2014 by Yacht Bilgin Shipyard Europe Lda, Funchal, then sold on in 2015 to Super Yachting Activities Lda, Lisbon
8/2014-6/2015 converted at Valencia to venue/night club ship for St Tropez, Ibiza, Monacohttp://www.jacktarsuperyachtcharter....black-diamond/
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2467785

2016 detained by French maritime authorities in Marseille as unseaworthy (eg some of the watertight compartments had been drilled through), and arrested for debt.
Sold at court auction 2017.

Αν το πετύχετε, παρακαλώ φωτογραφήστε το, είμαι περίεργος τι θα το κάνουν εδώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βλέπω από το marinetraffic στο Πέραμα, πλαγιοδετημένο στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ, το εφοδιαστικό - ρυμουλκό (Offshore Supply Ship) με το ελληνικό όνομα _AFTHONIA V_ (IMO 7402465) υπό Παναμαική σημαία.
> 
> Πρόκειται για το πρώην BLACK DIAMOND, SMIT LLOYD 112, RIVERTON, κατασκευασμένο το _1975_ στην Ολλανδία (Gross tonnage : 1,293 tons - Length : 65 m - Beam : 14 m).





> Το πλοίο κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον στο εξωτερικό (tugtalk) μια και είχε μια περίεργη ιστορία. Τελευταία είχε μετατραπεί σε night club για δημοφιλείς τουριστικούς προορισμούς....
> 
> Αν το πετύχετε, παρακαλώ φωτογραφήστε το, είμαι περίεργος τι θα το κάνουν εδώ.



Να δούμε λοιπόν το πρώην _BLACK DIAMOND_ και νυν _AFTHONIA V_ στο Πέραμα, στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ όπου και συνεχίζει να βρίσκεται, χωρίς να διακρίνεται επάνω του κάποια αλλαγή από τις φωτογραφίες που το έχουμε δει στο εξωτερικό. Εμφανεστάτη βέβαια η μετασκευή που είχε δεχθεί ώστε να δουλεύει ως night club.

IMG_0183.jpg__IMG_0160.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/08/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _AFTHONIA V_ εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο ΑΤΛΑΣ στο Πέραμα έχοντας αλλάξει θέση πρόσδεσης, από πλαγιοδέτηση σε πρυμοδέτηση. Έτσι μπορούμε να το δούμε και από πλώρα, και να παρατηρήσουμε ότι έχει γραφτεί -πρύμα πλώρα- το νέο του όνομα.

IMG_0246.jpg__IMG_0072.jpg
_Πέραμα - 12/09/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Τι άραγε πήρε το P/K Argo από την Ελευσίνα και πάει για Aliaga. Αυτή την ώρα στον Πάτροκλο.





> Κατ' αρχάς Παντελή μου είσαι σε λάθος θέμα. To _ARGO_ δεν είναι ρυμουλκό, αλλά Offshore Supply Ship (το θέμα αυτών των πλοίων _εδώ_). Και κατόπιν, με εννέα μιλάκια που το βλέπω να πηγαίνει είναι ...κομματάκι δύσκολο να "τραβάει" οτιδήποτε.





> Ανήκει στην εταιρεία Assodivers (http://www.assodivers.gr/). Στο web site τους στα μενού Fleet και Equipment έχουν και τα υπόλοιπα μέσα τους.


Τίτλοι τέλους για το *ARGO* (IMO 7432109) αφού το ταξίδι που πραγματοποίησε πριν τρεις εβδομάδες προς το Aliaga ήταν το στερνό του. _Εδώ σε φωτό_ στην επάρατον παραλίαν, από τον Selim San βέβαια.

----------


## npapad

Φέτος είχαμε την πτώχευση μιας εταιρείας πρωτοποριακής για τα Ελληνικά δεδομένα. Η εταιρεία ήταν η TOISA LTD με διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία την SEALION SHIPPING LTD στο Λονδίνο και ανήκε στο Γρηγόρη Καλλιμανόπουλο, γιο του ιδρυτή της παλιάς "Ελληνικής". Ο Γρηγόρης Καλλιμανόπουλος, ο οποίος είχε bulk carriers και δεξαμενόπλοια αποφάσισε το 1989 να αγοράσει την Βρετανική Sealion από την εταιρεία TNT (αυτή που υπάρχει μέχρι και σήμερα με τις ταχυμεταφορές) για να μπει στην αγορά των offshore. Η εταιρεία αναπτύχθηκε ραγδαία και έφτασε το 2017 να κατέχει 26 πλοία offshore. Δυστυχώς το υπέρογκο χρέος που είχε δημιουργηθεί πτώχευσε την εταιρεία και πλέον τα πλοία της είναι σε διάφορα λιμάνια (και μια ντάνα από αυτά στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας) και βγαίνουν στον πλειστηριασμό από την εταιρία Clarkson που ανέλαβε να τα εκποιήσει.

Τα μέρη που βρίσκονται τα πλοία αυτή τη στιγμή μπορείτε να τα δείτε εδώ :
http://www.paragonlitigationtrust.co...20000000000002

Με την ευκαιρία δημιούργησα μια λίστα με τα πλοία που είχε η εταιρεία από την αρχή της μέχρι και σήμερα. Μαζί με τη λίστα μάζεψα και τα τεχνικά στοιχεία και general arrangement plans από τους νηογνώμονες DNV-GL, LR και το site της Sealion (http://www.sealionshipping.co.uk/) που λειτουργεί ακόμα, καθώς και 2 pdf με ιστορικά στοιχεία για την εταιρεία. Τη λίστα μαζί με τα συνοδευτικά μπορείτε να τη βρείτε εδώ :
https://mega.nz/#F!Cgo0HSpR!1p9qXgSQnwLbZQMgNLnl9Q
Όπως πάντα, διορθώσεις και προσθήκες είναι ευπρόσδεκτες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOISA CONQUEROR sp.jpg shipspotting

Eπειδή δεν βλέπω να κινείται το θέμα που άνοιξε ο φίλος npapad,ανεβάζω το ΤΟΙSA CONQUEROR έξω από το Αμπερντήν.
Ελπίζω να ευαισθητοποιηθούν οι φίλοι των Ρ/Κ κ σχετικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOISA CORAL.jpg shipspotting

Eδώ το ΤΟΙSA CORAL στο Goole.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOISA_PROTEUS.jpg

TOISA PROTEUS στις Μπαχάμες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

toisa serenade.jpg

TOISA SERENADE έξω από τον Πειραιά,του φίλου Δημ.Μεντάκη.Αυτό κ μερικά άλλα της Toisa είναι στην ντάνα ανοικτά του Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOISA SOLITAIRE.jpg shipspotting

TOISΑ SOLITAIRE στο Φρήμαντλ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

TOISA PERSEUS.jpg

TOISA PERSEUS στο Γιβραλτάρ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όλο κ κάποιο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει τους εδώ ρυμουλκαδόρους.Βασικά τα supply κ τα anchor handling,από εξειδικευμένους τύπους το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό προς το παρόν.

----------


## dionisos

TOISA CREST IMO9182215
TOISA CREST IMO 9182215.jpg πηγη marine traffic

----------


## dionisos

TOISA DARING IMO 9307310
TOISA DARING IMO 9307310.jpg πηγη MARINE TRAFFIC

----------


## dionisos

TOISA DAUNTLESS IMO 9307322
TOISA DAUNTLESS IMO 9307322.jpg πηγη marine traffic

----------


## dionisos

TOISA DEFIANT IMO 9307308
TOISA DEFIANT IMO 9307308.jpgπηγη marine traffic

----------


## dionisos

TOISA COUGAR IMO 8204128
TOISA COUGAR IMO 8201428.jpg πηγη marine traffic

----------


## dionisos

TOISA ELAN IMO 9427043
TOISA ELAN IMO 9427043.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA ENVOY IMO 9427055
TOISA ENVOY IMO 9427055.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA EXPLORER IMO 9427067
TOISA EXPLORER IMO 9427067.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> TOISA COUGAR IMO 8204128
> TOISA COUGAR IMO 8201428.jpg πηγη marine traffic


Στον ΝΜΔ είναι,πίσω ένα της Μamitank.

----------


## npapad

> Στον ΝΜΔ είναι,πίσω ένα της Μamitank.


Πολύ σωστά ! Είναι το TALOS (IMO 7222841). Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=155455

----------


## dionisos

TOISA POLARIS IMO 9187526
TOISA POLARIS IMO 9187526.jpgπηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PROTEUS IMO 9247522
TOISA PROTEUS IMO 9247522.jpgπηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PUFFIN IMO 8010001
TOISA PUFFIN IMO 8010001.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## npapad

> Όλο κ κάποιο μπορεί να ενδιαφέρει τους εδώ ρυμουλκαδόρους.Βασικά τα supply κ τα anchor handling,από εξειδικευμένους τύπους το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό προς το παρόν.


Γνώμη μου είναι ότι τα πολλαπλών χρήσεων AHTS (Anchor Handling Tug Supply) είναι ιδανικά για την ευρύτερη περιοχή του Πειραιά καθώς μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και σαν ρυμουλκά και σαν φορτηγόλαντζες (μεγάλης χωρητικότητας) μεταφέροντας εφόδια στις ράδες Πειραιά και Ελευσίνας καθώς και στη Ρεβυθούσα και στα γύρω ναυπηγεία. Αν παρατηρήσετε, τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια αγοράζονται από τους ρυμουλκάδες μας κατά κόρον τέτοιου είδους πλοία και ελάχιστα κλασικά ρυμουλκά, κυρίως από το Σπανόπουλο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ σωστά ! Είναι το TALOS (IMO 7222841). Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ :
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=155455


Είχε κ άλλο (α)   σαν αυτό. 1 τουλάχιστον είχα δει κάποτε στο Πέραμα.Οι Μαμιδάκηδες τα είχαν πάρει από την πρώην ΕΣΣΔ λόγω των σχέσεων με τα πετρέλαια τότε.

----------


## dionisos

TOISA GRYFON IMO 8201442
TOISA GRYFON IMO 8201442.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PUMA I IMO 7727384
TOISA PUMA 1  IMO 7727384.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PUMA 2 IMO 8404331
TOISA PUMA 2 IMO 8404331.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA RESOLUTE IMO 9777307
TOISA RESOLUTE IMO 9777307.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA REVEILLE IMO 9777319
TOISA REVEILLE IMO 9777319.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία την ντάνα των παροπλισμένων "TOISA" στην Ελευσίνα.

IMG_0550.jpg
_Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_

Σημ. Νεκτάριε μου (npapad) ως συνήθως εξαιρετική η δουλειά σου.

----------


## npapad

> Να δούμε σε σημερινή φωτογραφία την ντάνα των παροπλισμένων "TOISA" στην Ελευσίνα.
> 
> IMG_0550.jpg
> _Ελευσίνα - 23/12/2018_
> 
> Σημ. Νεκτάριε μου (npapad) ως συνήθως εξαιρετική η δουλειά σου.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Είναι χρονοβόρες οι αντιπαραβολές από πολλαπλές πηγές γι αυτό και τα post μου είναι αραιά τελευταία... Ενάμιση μήνα την ετοίμαζα... Βλέπω έχουν προστεθεί και άλλα από το καλοκαίρι που τα είχα δει. Εσύ που έχεις τη φωτογραφία σε μεγάλη ανάλυση τι ονόματα βλέπεις ? Ταιριάζουν με αυτά του εγγράφου που παρέθεσα παραπάνω ?
Έρχονται και άλλες λίστες. Οι αμέσως επόμενες θα είναι οι λίστες Λυμπουσάκη/Γκιγκιλίνη/Ζούρου σε λίγες μέρες. Και επιτέλους μετά από πολύ καιρό κάθομαι και καθαρογράφω και τους Εμπειρίκους (όλους !) από το 1815 μέχρι και το 1945. Θα ακολουθήσουν σύντομα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νεκτάριε μου η φωτογραφία είναι από πολύ μακριά τραβηγμένη, από το Καλυμπάκι στην Ελευσίνα, και το τμήμα της που ανέβασα είναι ήδη στην μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση, και εγώ δηλαδή δεν μπορώ να την δω μεγαλύτερη.

----------


## dionisos

TOISA INDEPENDENT IMO 9255957
TOISA INDEPENDENT IMO 9255957.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA INTREPID I IMO 8121484
TOISA INTREPID 1  IMO 8121484.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA INTREPID 2 IMO 9169744
TOISA INTREPID 2 IMO 9169744.jpg πηγηshipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA INVICIBLE IMO 9169756
TOISA INVICIBLE IMO 9169756.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PALADIN IMO 9388091
TOISA PALADIN IMO 9388091.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PANTHER IMO 8208799
TOISA PANTHER IMO 8208799.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PATROKLOS IMO 9687057
TOISA PATROKLOS IMO 9687057.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PEGASUS IMO 9392509
TOISA PEGASUS IMO 9392509.jpg πηγη  shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PERSEUS IMO 9171852
TOISA PERSEUS IMO 9171852.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PETREL IMO 8201131
TOISA PETREL IMO 8201131.jpg πηγη shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PISCES IMO 9139074
TOISA PISCES IMO 9139074.jpgπηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA PLOVER IMO 7827029
TOISA PLOVER IMO 7827029.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA SENTINEL IMO 8002626
TOISA SENTINEL IMO 8002626.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA SERENADE IMO 9366641
TOISA SERENADE IMO 9366641.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA SOLITAIRE IMO 9666653
TOISA SOLITAIRE IMO 9666653.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA SONATA IMO 9366665
TOISA SONATA IMO 9366665.jpg πηγη shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

TOISA SYDNEY IMO 8201375
TOISA SYDNEY IMO 8201375.jpg πηγη marinetraffic

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βλέπω στο marinetraffic δύο από τα πλοία της TOISA που βρισκόντουσαν στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, να έχουν έρθει τις τελευταίες ημέρες (χθες - προχθές) στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά. Το _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ (IMO 9255957) βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα, και το _TOISA PEGASUS_ (IMO 9392509) στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βλέπω στο marinetraffic δύο από τα πλοία της TOISA που βρισκόντουσαν στην ντάνα της Ελευσίνας, να έχουν έρθει τις τελευταίες ημέρες (χθες - προχθές) στην ευρύτερη ΝΕΖ του Πειραιά. Το _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ (IMO 9255957) βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα, και το _TOISA PEGASUS_ (IMO 9392509) στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος.


Το Diving Support Vessel _TOISA PEGASUS_ (IMO 9392509) στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος, έχει μετονομαστεί σε _SEVEN PEGASUS_ όπως μπορούμε να διαπιστώσουμε από τις παρακάτω σημερινές φωτό.

IMG_0182.jpg__IMG_0182_.jpg__IMG_0106.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/02/2019_

Να δούμε και το Offshore Supply Ship _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ (IMO 9255957) στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα.

IMG_0438.jpg__IMG_0162.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 02/02/2019_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Να δούμε και το Offshore Supply Ship _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ (IMO 9255957) στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα.
> 
> IMG_0438.jpg__IMG_0162.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 02/02/2019_


Το _TOISA INDEPENDENT_ παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα και έχει μετονομαστεί σε _MASTER EXPRESS_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Multi Purpose Offshore Vessel ARIADNE IMO 9413535 με μήκος 130 μέτρα και πλάτος 25 κατασκευασμένο το 2009 με σημαία Κύπρου, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από την δεξαμενή Πειραιάς ΙΙΙ στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που βρίσκεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

ARIADNE-01-18-02-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Multi Purpose Offshor Vessel ARIADNE (CY) έχει πάει στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων μπροστά από το νέο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου (πρώην Ναυτίλος) απ' όπου και η φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ARIADNE-03-26-02-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _MASTER EXPRESS_ (IMO 9255957) πρώην _TOISA INDEPENDENT_, που παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0096.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 16/03/2019_

----------


## npapad

Χθες 23-3-2019 μπήκε στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου ένα μεγάλο multipurpose offshore, το Ιταλικό IEVOLI COBALT. Κατασκευής του 2016 στην Τούζλα της Τουρκίας και 4495 gt. Εχει IMO 9736872. 
Αναλυτικά χαρακτηριστικά (και GA Plans) εδώ :
https://www.marnavi.it/public/flotta...re_-_mpsv4.pdf
DSC_0208.jpgDSC_0263.jpgDSC_0287.jpgDSC_0248.jpg
Από το Ηράκλειο έχουν περάσει και άλλα πλοία της εταιρείας. Δείτε εδω το IEVOLI AMBER :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2722174
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2722173
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2722172
και εδώ το IEVOLI GREEN :
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2557029
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2557027

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το _MASTER EXPRESS_ (IMO 9255957) πρώην _TOISA INDEPENDENT_, που παραμένει στο ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα Σαλαμίνας.
> 
> IMG_0096.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 16/03/2019_


Σήμερα αναχώρησε από το ναυπηγείο Διαμαντή στην Κυνόσουρα με προορισμό την Σύρο. καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## manoubras 33

Ας δούμε το MASTER EXPRESS πρώην TOISA INDEPENDENT όπου παραμένει στη Σύρο έχοντας τελειώσει με τις εργασίες δεξαμενισμου.

DSCN9527.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01890.jpgDSC01892.jpg 14-4-19

Δεμένο κοντά στο τελωνείο της Σύρου. Η Τoisa ακολούθησε την τύχη του ομίλου Καλλιμανόπουλου.
Τα πλοία κατασχέθηκαν κ πωλήθηκαν/πωλούνται όπως αυτό.

----------


## npapad

Εδώ και 2-3 μέρες βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το offshore supply ship *HIGHLAND NAVIGATOR (IMO 9239769)*. Το πλοίο είναι κατασκευής 2002, 3277 gt και έχει σημαία Vanuatu (νηολόγιο Port Vila). Ανήκει στην εταιρεία Gulfmark (https://www.gulfmark.com/index.html) η οποία έχει και ένα pdf με τα τεχνικά του στοιχεία εδώ : https://www.gulfmark.com/pdfs/Highland_Navigator.pdf
Για πιο αναλυτικά στοιχεία μπορείτε όσοι έχετε πρόσβαση στην equasis να δείτε την καταχώρηση του στον Αμερικανικό νηογνώμονα ABS. Δοκιμάστε το link που υπάρχει στην κατηγορία "classification" του πλοίου. Το αναφέρω έτσι καθώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω direct link.
Φωτογραφίες του σήμερα 20-4-2019 στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου.
DSC_0424.jpgDSC_0435.jpgDSC_0426.jpgDSC_0427.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το ARIADNE σήμερα το πρωί προς το πέραμα.

ARIADNE-30-4-2019-01-.jpg 

30-4-2019.

----------


## sotiris97

Το ASTREA απο χτές το βράδυ βρίσκεται κάτω απο τη γέφυρα Ρίου-Αντιρίου και αλλάζει θέσεις μέσα στη μέρα κατα μήκος της.....τώρα βρίσκεται κοντά στην ανατολική προβλήτα του Αντιρρίου.....γνωρίζει κανείς το λόγο της παρουσίας του εκει???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Βλέπω το AMBER II να τραβάει ένα Toisa γιά την Yalova σύμφωνα με το AIS.

----------


## npapad

Επίσκεψη ενός offshore έχουμε αυτές τις μέρες στο Ηράκλειο και ενδιαφέρουσα μάλιστα.
Είναι το LUNDY SENTINEL με πορτογαλική σημαία το οποίο φωτογράφησα στις 31-8-2019.
DSC_3340.jpgDSC_3349.jpgDSC_3344.jpgDSC_3343.jpg
Ανήκει στην εταιρεία Sentinel Marine και μπορείτε *εδώ* να δείτε το στόλο της εταιρείας και τα τεχνικά στοιχεία/general arrangement plans του πλοίου.
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι δείχνει να είναι ναυλωμένο στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση σαν περιπολικό ελέγχου αλιείας (το γράφει πάνω στο σκάφος). Ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει στα μέρη μας ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είθισται ΕΕ αλλά κ κράτη να ναυλωνουν τέτοια σκάφη γιά καθήκοντα ακτοφυλακής κ παρεμφερή.
Να επισημάνω ότι  φέρει το 2ο νηολόγιο Πορτογαλίας Madeira.

----------


## npapad

Φαίνεται να είναι ναυλωμένο από την EFCA (https://www.efca.europa.eu/) που έχει σαν έδρα το Vigo της Ισπανίας. Στο site του οργανισμού έχει πληροφορίες για τη λειτουργία του.

----------


## manoubras 33

Πρίν απο κάποια χρόνια στο Νεώριον της Σύρου
*BOURBON BORGSTEIN* και *NORMAND DRAUPNE

*DSCN7011.jpg DSCN6879.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Joanna M - Valletta Grand Harbour par SV1XV, on ipernity

Το πλοίο υποστήριξης *Joanna M* στο Grand Harbour της Μάλτας πριν λίγες ημέρες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *εντυπωσιακό Multi Purpose Offishore Vessel ARIADNE [CY]* κατασκευασμένο το 2009, με IMO 9413535, με μήκος 130 μέτρα και πλάτος 25 φωτογραφημένο *σήμερα στο Ρίο - Αντίρριο που ποντίζει καλώδια*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ARIADNE-05-20-10-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο στη διαύλο Σαλαμίνας, πέρασε το  OffShore Structure DISCOVERERE AMERICAS ρυμουλκούμενο από το Fairmount Glacier που ήρθε από το Las Palmas συνοδεία των Ρ/Κ Alexander 3, Christos XLII & XLV & Karapiperis New Gene  με προορισμό την Ελευσίνα. Ο φακός μου ήταν παρόν. Καλή συνέχεια.

DISCOVERER AMERICAS 03 11-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα Offshore Supply ShipBOURBON THEMIS [FR] (ex. Eclipse Z) με IMO: 9351191, κατασκευής 2007 και με διαστάσεις 64.8 x 16 m και το BOURBON THEMIS [SG] (ex. Cronus Z) με IMO: 9377614 κατασκευής 2007 και με διαστάσεις 64.8 x 16 m βρίσκονται στα Ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας το ένα στο ντοκ και το άλλο στη δεξαμενή. Χθεσινές φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

BOURBON THEMIS 01 18-12-2019 copy.jpg BOURBON THETYS 01 18-12-2019 copy.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης το σκάφος *ΤΥPHOON* συμφερόντων Λασκαρίδη, Project του Ιδρύματος Αθανασίου Κ. Λασκαρίδη με στόχο την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.

DSCN1818.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα έξω απο το λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης το σκάφος *ΤΥPHOON* συμφερόντων Λασκαρίδη, Project του Ιδρύματος Αθανασίου Κ. Λασκαρίδη με στόχο την προστασία του θαλάσσιου περιβάλλοντος.
> 
> DSCN1818.jpg


Αυτό πίστευαν στην αρχή ότι θα δωρίσει στο ΠΝ ως ΠΓΥ ΑΤΛΑΣ Ι.

----------


## manoubras 33

Δύο της TIDEWATER που είχαν περάσει για επισκευή το 2014.
*RICHARD M CURRENCE* Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2005, 3213 dwt
*JOHN P LABORDE* Ναυπήγηση Κίνα 2004, 3343 dwt

DSCN9721.jpg DSCN8835.jpg

----------


## npapad

Περίεργος επισκέπτης ήρθε χθες στο Ηράκλειο, ένα ιδιωτικό περιπολικό καταχωρημένο όμως σαν offshore supply vessel. *BASTION 3* με νηολόγιο ULAANBAATAR (Μογγολία) και με IMO 9132600. Πρώην *ANGELINI*. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι πρόκειται για πολεμικό αλλά μετά ανακάλυψα ότι ανήκει στη Βρετανική εταιρεία "Protection Vessels International Ltd" (https://www.pviltd.com/home.html) που παρέχει φύλαξη των πλοίων από πειρατεία με ένοπλους φρουρούς κλπ. Ήρθε μέσω Αιγύπτου (προφανώς από την Ερυθρά) και έφυγε σήμερα για τη Νάπολη της Ιταλίας. Έχουν βάλει και μπουγάδα στην πλώρη  :Peaceful: 
DSC_4289.jpgDSC_4293.jpgDSC_4292.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Περίεργος επισκέπτης ήρθε χθες στο Ηράκλειο, ένα ιδιωτικό περιπολικό καταχωρημένο όμως σαν offshore supply vessel. *BASTION 3* με νηολόγιο ULAANBAATAR (Μογγολία) και με IMO 9132600. Πρώην *ANGELINI*. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι πρόκειται για πολεμικό αλλά μετά ανακάλυψα ότι ανήκει στη Βρετανική εταιρεία "Protection Vessels International Ltd" (https://www.pviltd.com/home.html) που παρέχει φύλαξη των πλοίων από πειρατεία με ένοπλους φρουρούς κλπ. Ήρθε μέσω Αιγύπτου (προφανώς από την Ερυθρά) και έφυγε σήμερα για τη Νάπολη της Ιταλίας. Έχουν βάλει και μπουγάδα στην πλώρη 
> DSC_4289.jpgDSC_4293.jpgDSC_4292.jpg


Δεν μου μοιαζει και πολυ offshore....

----------


## npapad

> Δεν μου μοιαζει και πολυ offshore....


Ούτε εμένα μου μοιάζει αλλά έτσι φαίνεται στις βάσεις ! Παρατηρώ ότι δε φέρει βάσεις για μόνιμο οπλισμό, ξέρει κανείς αν απαγορεύεται από κάποιο κανονισμό (μια και είναι ιδιωτικό πλοίο και όχι πολεμικό/σωμάτων ασφαλείας) ? Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός ?

----------


## Ellinis

> Ούτε εμένα μου μοιάζει αλλά έτσι φαίνεται στις βάσεις ! Παρατηρώ ότι δε φέρει βάσεις για μόνιμο οπλισμό, ξέρει κανείς αν απαγορεύεται από κάποιο κανονισμό (μια και είναι ιδιωτικό πλοίο και όχι πολεμικό/σωμάτων ασφαλείας) ? Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός ?


Το συγκεκριμένο είναι εμπορικό σκάφος (με την έννοια οτι ο σκοπός του είναι η κερδοφορία) αλλά αυτό δεν το εμποδίζει να φέρει οπλισμό για αμυντική χρήση. Κάποιες χώρες το απαγορεύουν, άλλες το επιτρέπουν και δεν ξέρω αν η Μογγολία - με τη μεγάλη ναυτική παράδοση  :Tongue:  - έχει προβλέψει κάτι σχετικό στους κανόνες της.
Από τη στιγμή που ο οπλισμός (φορητός ή σταθερός) προορίζεται για αμυντική χρήση, είναι λογικό να μην είναι διαρκώς εμφανής. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες υπάρχουν εδώ.

Πάντως δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί πολεμικό πλοίο που ως τέτοιο νοείτε βάση του Δίκαιαου της Θάλασσας:
"warship" means a ship belonging to the armed forces of a State bearing the external marks distinguishing such ships of its nationality, under the command of an officer duly commissioned by the government of the State and whose name appears in the appropriate service list or its equivalent,and manned by a crew which is under regular armed forces discipline"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ούτε εμένα μου μοιάζει αλλά έτσι φαίνεται στις βάσεις ! Παρατηρώ ότι δε φέρει βάσεις για μόνιμο οπλισμό, ξέρει κανείς αν απαγορεύεται από κάποιο κανονισμό (μια και είναι ιδιωτικό πλοίο και όχι πολεμικό/σωμάτων ασφαλείας) ? Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός ?


Λογικά δεν επιτρέπεται μόνιμος οπλισμός.Είναι παρόμοιο με 2 περιπολικά της Κύπρου του ναυπηγείου Vittoria τα οποία φέρουν  1 πυροβόλο των 25 mm κ 2 πολύβόλα των 0.50".

----------


## npapad

Είναι περίεργο το ότι φέρει σημαία της... ναυτομάνας  :Peaceful:  Μογγολίας όπως είπες και εσύ Άρη, και επίσης το ότι είναι καταχωρημένο σαν Offshore Support Vessel. Υποθέτω ότι είναι τρόποι για να "παρακάμψουν" τους περιορισμούς στη χρήση ενός τέτοιου σκάφους καθώς δεν μπορούν να το καταχωρήσουν ούτε σαν πολεμικό σκάφος ούτε σαν "Law Enforcement" ή "Patrol Boat" μια και δεν είναι επίσημοι κρατικοί φορείς αλλά ιδιώτες. Το πρώην όνομα είναι ANGELINI που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον πρόκειται για ναυλωμένο σκάφος από την Ιταλία (ο προορισμός του είναι η Νάπολη).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η Μογγολία δεν έχει θαλασσα αλλά έχει ναυτιλία σε ποτάμια και τις λίμνες της αλλά τοα τελευταια χρόνια έχει αρχίσει αν πλασάρεται σαν σημαια ευκαιρίας όπως διαβάζουμε σε αρθρο του 2004 *εδώ*.

----------


## manoubras 33

*URBANO MONTI* ex BOURBON ATLAS Ναυπήγηση Ινδία 2007 Ιταλικών συμφερόντων.
Εκτελεί αυτές τις μέρες υποβρύχιες καλωδιακές έρευνες μεταξύ Σύρου κ Τήνου.

DSCN3244.JPG DSCN3284.JPG
Στο αγκυροβόλιο με βοριαδέλα και δουλεύοντας με μπονάτσα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στο Νεώριον έφτασε απο τον Πειραιά για επισκευή το νέο απόκτημα της Ελληνικής ASSO Group, το *ΑRGO* ex POLAR KING πρόσφατη αγορά απο την Νορβηγική GC PIEBER Shipping. To ARGO ναυπηγήθηκε το 2011 στο Βίγκο της Ισπανίας ναυπηγείο Freire. Καλοτάξιδο!

DSCN3579.JPG DSCN3588.JPG

----------


## sv1xv

Navila Phoenix @Piraeus par SV1XV, on ipernity

To Navila Phoenix (IMO 9407990) πλοίο πολλαπλών αποστολών στον Πειραιά χθες 27/12.

----------


## sv1xv

Προφανώς τυπογραφικό λάθος στο όνομα του πλοίου, το σωστό είναι _Havila Phoenix_. 

Από χθες το απόγευμα το AIS το δείχνει ΒΔ της Αίγινας μαζί με κάτι ρυμουλκά του Σπανόπουλου και προφανώς κάποιες φορτηγίδες που δεν φαίνονται.

----------


## alkeos

Μέχρι και offshore είδαμε στον Επιβατικό Σταθμό της Θεσσαλονίκης. PERIDOT,, ερχόμενο από Χάιφα

P1060979_edited.jpg P1060984_edited.jpg P1070050_edited.jpg P1070090_edited.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Ακόμη ένα πλοιο ειδικών αποστολών πρόσθεσε στο στόλο της η Asso Group. Πρόκειται για το* ATHENA* ex SBΜ INSTALLER. Το πλοιο βρίσκεται στο Νεώριον για τις απαραίτητες επισκευές.

DSCN2641.JPG

----------

